# Steckdosenleiste =)



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich habe in meiner Ecke einen PC(siehe Signatur) und eine PS3.
Also, der PC hat gefaltet und ich habe auf der PS3 die Blue-Ray "Inglourious Basterds" gesehen.
Beide Geräte waren an eine Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen.
Meine neue externe HDD aber an eine eigene Steckdose.
Also dann der Film losging, ging der PC und die PS3 aus.
Die HDD lief aber noch...

Hier meine Frage:
*Welche Steckdosenleiste die hohe Lasten aushält, könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Preis bis ~20 €ur.

*MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Oktober 2010)

Brennenstuhl Premium 8fach oder Brennenstuhl Premium Alu Line 10fach letztere ist optisch aber schicker.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Brennenstuhl Premium 8fach oder Brennenstuhl Premium Alu Line 10fach letztere ist optisch aber schicker.


Wenn nicht noch mehr Empfehlungen kommen sollten, nehme ich die mit 10 Steckern.(ich brauche so viele! PC, PS3, Lautsprecher, G19, Monitor, Licht, Uhr, Aufladegeräte, ...)


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Oktober 2010)

Mach das du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen! Brennenstuhl = Qualität


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (23. Oktober 2010)

Diese hier von APC hab`ich in mehreren Versionen in Verwendung;
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - APC SurgeArrest Home/Office PH6T3-GR, Steckerleiste mit berspannungsschutz
die 2te bis 4te in d. Liste:
ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikelsuche - Hardware &amp; Software - Zubehr - Steckerleisten
Greetz


----------



## sen1287 (23. Oktober 2010)

warum bist du dir so sicher das es am verteiler lag ?

zu deiner frage ... du musst nur auf den leitungsquerschnitt achten und das die leitung 3-adrig ist, nicht wie bei manchen nicht din-vde gerechten 2-adrig.

grob über den daumen gepeilt, 1,5mm² max. 3,5kw, 2,5mm² max. 7kw.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> warum bist du dir so sicher das es am verteiler lag ?
> 
> zu deiner frage ... du musst nur auf den leitungsquerschnitt achten und das die leitung 3-adrig ist, nicht wie bei manchen nicht din-vde gerechten 2-adrig.
> 
> grob über den daumen gepeilt, 1,5mm² max. 3,5kw, 2,5mm² max. 7kw.


Ich bin nicht so der Eletronik-Pro
Woran liegt es dann deiner Meinung nach?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## sen1287 (23. Oktober 2010)

man kann auch nicht alles wissen 
aber ja, ich bin zumindest vom fach 

gute frage^^ die örtlichen gegebenheiten wären interessant, ohne dessen kann man schlecht prognosen erstellen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Oktober 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> man kann auch nicht alles wissen
> aber ja, ich bin zumindest vom fach
> 
> gute frage^^ die örtlichen gegebenheiten wären interessant, ohne dessen kann man schlecht prognosen erstellen.


*Hust*
Da hab' ich leider keine Ahnung.
Steckdosenleiste kaufen und hoffen.
Im Notfall falte ich dann weniger...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## sen1287 (23. Oktober 2010)

gehst du etwa davon aus, wenn dein rechner ausgelastet ist, dass er so viel zieht ? hab keine bedenken ... ich hab 4 rechner ... und keine probleme 

teste einfach nochmal den betrieb deiner genannten zusammenstellung


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Oktober 2010)

sen1287 schrieb:


> gehst du etwa davon aus, wenn dein rechner ausgelastet ist, dass er so viel zieht ? hab keine bedenken ... ich hab 4 rechner ... und keine probleme
> 
> teste einfach nochmal den betrieb deiner genannten zusammenstellung


OK, mach ich, aber erst morgen/heute später

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

Also, selbst ein einzelner Staubsauger verbraucht deutlich mehr als Dein PC + ne PS3 und noch ein TV-Gerät + evlt. noch ne 5.1-Anlage mit dran  Da muss die alte Leiste echt sehr mies oder defekt gewesen sein, oder es lag an was ganz anderem.


----------



## sen1287 (26. Oktober 2010)

mein reden


----------



## dot (26. Oktober 2010)

In der Regel haben solche Steckdosenleistungen sowieso eine maximale Limitierung auf 3600W (=> knapp 16A), welches dann auch schon die uebliche Absicherung im Stromkreis niederspiegelt. Also wenn du mehr als das brauchst, dann hast du sowieso ein Problem


----------



## watercooled (11. November 2010)

Also das lag definitiv nicht an der Steckdosenleiste.
Eine handelübliche hält 3,5kw aus und das was du da dran hängen hattest waren ja gerade mal ca. 800W!


----------



## exa (11. November 2010)

trotzdem ists nicht schlecht, wenn man sich mal ne ordentliche leiste zulegt, muss ich auch noch machen, meine 5 fach ist jetz auch voll, und ne externe Festplatte will auch noch versorgt werden...


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2010)

Schaden kann es nicht. Ich werd mir auch eine neue holen. Und zwar von Brennenstuhl


----------



## STSLeon (12. November 2010)

Ich hab eine von Brennenstuhl und bin mit der extrem zufrieden. Wichtig war mir, dass ich alles angeschlossen haben kann (Telefon, Router, Drucker, Laptop, Lampe, 5.1 System, Monitor und Rechner, externe Festplatte) aber die eine Hälfte, die keinen Standbybetrieb braucht, also alles außer Telefon und Router, abschalten kann. Hab dann eine gefunden mit 2 Schaltern und 12 Steckern. Top


----------



## Painkiller (12. November 2010)

Ich frag mich ob das gut für die Leitung ist, wenn alles über eine Steckerleiste läuft.

Wo sind die Elektrospezialisten? *Hilfe* xD


----------



## exa (12. November 2010)

kommt drauf an wie viel die Gesamtleistung ist 

wenn die nicht 3,5 kW übersteigt, dürfte das absolut keine Probleme machen...

wichtig ist aber nicht nur die Dauerbelastbarkeit, sondern man sollte unbedingt auch auf die Spitzenbelastbarkeit achten!


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. November 2010)

Das ist von mir aus ein /sign!
Aber nicht nur darauf achten, sondern auch auf die Prüfsiegel, wie vom TÜV und dem VDE, die sich im Idealfall auf der unteren Seite der Steckdosenleiste befinden sollten!


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

wie wäre es denn nicht alles auf eine leitung der stevkdosen zu hängen sondern ganze 2 zu benutzen ? xD


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

räumlich gesehen macht das zu 98% keinen unterschied, da diese immer durchgeschliffen werden


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

hab bei mir im zimmer 2 unabhängige anschlüsse wegen spannungsspitzen usw ^^


----------



## sen1287 (13. November 2010)

da du 2 zuleitungen hast, sind die spannungsspitzen somit völlig unterbunden ?


----------

